# Columbia Screenwriting/Directing vs AFI Screenwriting MFA



## GanbareGoemon

So I ended up in a difficult position...

I was accepted for Fall 2022 into Columbia Screenwriting/Directing and AFI Screenwriting--but then got COVID and ended up deferred... at both...

Now I'm set to start Fall 2023, but am not sure where to go.

I believe LA is massively advantageous to be in, but Columbia is offering both screenwriting and directing. AFI has a great and storied reputation, but Columbia is producing a lot of great work and alumni... And I'm feeling quite lost...

I am just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of the schools or have any thoughts.

Anything helps!

Thanks!


----------



## jfjburns95

First off congrats! Those are two great choices. I think that if you have any interest in Directing, Columbia is probably the better bet. You won't get any opportunity to do it at AFI. Secondly, I personally would choose largely based on which school was offering more money. Both New York and LA are extremely expensive cities to live in, and Columbia and AFI are also very expensive. I've lived in New York and LA. I personally liked New York more, because I like the public transport and there's more to do. You pretty much need a car in LA to go everywhere. Obviously, LA has advantages due to its connection to the industry. It's really a personal preference. If you don't really care about directing, you probably can't go wrong with either. I don't know if that helps or not!


----------



## GanbareGoemon

jfjburns95 said:


> First off congrats! Those are two great choices. I think that if you have any interest in Directing, Columbia is probably the better bet. You won't get any opportunity to do it at AFI. Secondly, I personally would choose largely based on which school was offering more money. Both New York and LA are extremely expensive cities to live in, and Columbia and AFI are also very expensive. I've lived in New York and LA. I personally liked New York more, because I like the public transport and there's more to do. You pretty much need a car in LA to go everywhere. Obviously, LA has advantages due to its connection to the industry. It's really a personal preference. If you don't really care about directing, you probably can't go wrong with either. I don't know if that helps or not!


If helps a lot actually! I’ve spent a decent amount of time in both cities and like both, but the sense of opportunity in the industry is really overwhelming in LA… that being said, Columbia is over a much larger scholarship. I just feel I should prioritize what opportunities will be afforded to me through and after the program. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris W

FYI - We're interviewing Columbia admissions on Thursday! Get your questions in. 






						What questions do you have for Columbia University SOA admissions department?
					

FilmSchool.org is excited to announce our interview with Columbia University School of the Arts!  Columbia is among the top-ranked film schools in the United States and the world. In 2022, The Hollywood Reporter named Columbia SOA no. 7 on its annual list of the 25 best American film schools...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also - I don't think a Screenwriting / Directing 2023 thread has been created yet if anyone wants to start one.


----------

